# Need advice on purchasing a flatscreen



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm looking into buying a 30-32" flatscreen HD TV during the post-Christmas sales. I'm planning on using it as my main PC monitor as well as for TV. Ideally a slimline TV would be better so that I can hang it on the wall like a picture. Unfortunately I know very little about TVs and I'm wondering if someone could give me advice on what type of TV to buy?

Does it matter if I get full-HD or HD-ready? I'm assuming that full-HD would be preferable for a PC monitor. Does it really matter?

Should I aim for a TV with a refresh rate of 100Hz?

What else should I know when choosing a TV? Obviously I'm going to be using it for gaming so...

Oh - and here's the kicker - my budget will only stretch to a maximum of £500, hence why I'm waiting for the sales. The only TV I've found that meets my specifications for that price is the Samsung LE32A656. Any good?

The sound aspect is not so important as I'm planning on buying surround-sound speakers separately.

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated. :smile:

*Edit:* Oh, and yes, I'll be getting a new PC to with it, but not until February. :wink:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats a good TV, good price too. Check it has either component or optical audio output for your surround sound system. It has 4 HDMI inputs, which is plenty and has a good contrast ratio. I wouldn't worry about 100 or 200Hz, unless you have serious headache issues already.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I know nothing about sound output. What do you mean exactly?

And are you saying that 50Hz is good enough? Surely that's a bit flickery?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Is that all it runs at? Id have thought it would stretch to 60Hz at least. I couldn't find anything here on it.
I constantly use my 37" 1080 @ 50Hz and I rarely get any problems, well, no-where near as many as I did with a CRT.
It does have L/R (either headphone 3.5mm plug or phono leads, I couldnt work out which) output which is good for stereo connection and it also has Digital Optical Audio Output, which would give you 5.1 surround (make sure your surround reciever has it)
the cables look like this...








and the socket looks like this...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

As for surround sound, this system wins watts per pound and build quality IMHO. This one isnt far behind either.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

stressfreesoul said:


> As for surround sound, this system wins watts per pound and build quality IMHO. This one isnt far behind either.


Except one of these (don't remember which), and maybe both, cannot accept music from any outside source. 

When purchasing one of these integrated surround sound systems make sure you count the "Inputs" and compare that number with how many different devices you think you'll want to hear. In this case TV. But what about your DVR, Sat dish, gaming system, your 8-Track tape collection, etc... Many have been disappointed when they discovered they were stuck with a system that didn't meet their needs. :upset:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Good point. I'd have presumed they have audio inputs, at least in the format of Red and Whites and more. I know the Sony units in the same bracket do. Most also have component audio in for audiophiles.
I remember hearing Dark Side Of The Moon on Super audio CD (audio only surround sound) through a Sony 1000W 5.1 system. Almost filled my keks when Clocks crashed in at full volume!!


----------

